# Getting our notes from HARI clinic, how?



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking at cycling abroad due to money issues so need to get our file/notes from HARI.

Can anyone share what i need to do to get same

Thanks


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi mrs did you get sorted ?
I just phoned them up and asked for them - 2 options were given to me - a short summary or my full notes which they were making a bit of a deal about giving out - asked my clinic if the summary was ok and they accepted this as I was getting all my bloods done new anyway .


----------



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

Didn't get round to it today, was off and all, our 1st lil miracle v sick so spent day up and down to doc, will try get it done before the end of the week. Just wondering how up to date do bloods, SA, lap and dye ect need to be? Had mine all done in 08/09


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

They usually ask for them to be within 6 months so you may have to get them done again but check with your clinic - where are you going to ?

Hope your little one is feeling better - its just awful when they are ill


----------

